# Fort Armistead report



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

Fished the last 2 hours of the out going tide(should have checked tide table before leaving)and not even a nibble on BW's.


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

Oops forgot to add that was today from 10-12.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

You wasted bloods on Ft. Armstead?????


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

I was killing time and only wasted 1. I'm going back out this afternoon to somewhere else.


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

I have caught a lot of great fish there in years past, 1 day I caught 16 fish from 28"-44" there, that was a few years ago.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Try the little bridge on Pennington ave on Cabin branch, just before the big draw bridge bridge @ Curtis creek. Should have perch/Stripers.

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=39.213739,-76.587198&spn=0.001162,0.001725&t=h&z=19


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't want to be that close to the radioactivity!


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

The little pier at Southwest Park in Baltimore Highlands is pretty good for big rock also. Fish from the shore their when I was a kid before they put the boat ramp in.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

UnknownFish said:


> I don't want to be that close to the radioactivity!


Lol!

Then try this place......

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=39.225073,-76.429052&spn=0.037168,0.055189&t=h&z=14


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

I used to like going to Carroll Island Power Plant but would never eat the fish and would only handle with a rag or gloves, the cats that would steal your catch were nasty looking from eating those fish, deformed looking.


----------



## aip84 (Mar 13, 2012)

I've been to Ft Arm. 3 times this year, and maybe a dozen times last year with no luck, think I'm finally ready to give up on it. I checked out Ft Howard the other day and got 1 WP and 1 cat on nightcrawlers, plus its a nice quiet park. I've heard theres water access under the draw bridge over Curtis Creek, not sure which side though. Apparently there's a fishing pier on the Coast Guard Yard there that I have access to and didn't know about (I work there) so I'll be checking that out in the near future.


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

I used to fish Ft. Arm. all the time and then it was starting to get crazy there so I stopped going, I go there about 3 times a year or so, it starts getting weird and crazy people there after it warms up.


----------



## out4thebig1 (Jun 22, 2000)

I was there on monday me and my brother fished from 10am to 7pm bw shrimp n nite crawler we manage one cat 20" 
I have been there this year at least 5 time and only one cat but i kno rock will be there soon too
they r catching them at sandy point so it wont be long now i just want my trophy c&r rock for the year n then i'll be chasing croakers


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

Went back to the fort today for 2 hours, another guy and myself and I didn't see him get anything and I never even had a nibble, I left there and went over to Beachwood park and there was about 8 guys there and no one had a bite.


----------

